# Center Line Marker



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay. I give up. I've made several attempts to make a simple jig to mark the center line of a piece of wood, such as you wold to mark the center of a mortise or tenon. I've researched all the usual places, but not found a good method for making this simple tool. Mounting a pencil in the exact need spot is the difficulty due to the shape of the pencil tip. The hole which the pencil goes through must be in the exact center of the jig. Finding the center is not so hard, but mounting the pencil properly is what's hard. A pin to score the wood is doable, but it's a pencil mark I'm looking for. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Ned


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

How 'bout a simple thumbscrew in the side of the wood to secure the pencil.


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the thought. You'd think this would be an easy solution. I tried a set screw, but that either set a pencil already in place at the wrong angle, or it moved the pencil which was already set in the center line. Again, it seems that the point of the pencil, it's shape, that makes it hard to get the pencil right in the center line. A mechanical pencil is no better from my experience. Thanks again. Ned


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Set a scribe. Mark the scribe. Reverse the item and rescribe. Split the difference for the center.
Am I being too loose with my process?
Don't get too hung up in the details.
It is wood, not steel.
Please understand that I'm not tryin' to be a smarta$$.
My scribe is not registered in micro inches.
Bill


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Make one that the pin is the same size as the pencil. That way you can swap them out and they stay centered. Kind of like this.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94594


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is one I made. It is not a pencil but it could be made with one. The key is to get the scribe or pencil centered between the posts. Very easy to do with dividers to mark the center points for the holes.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Find a tube you can make a bushing to stick the
pencil in.

I have this scribe with a spring loaded pencil and 
bearings. The pencil is thicker than average. Of
course you can procure a pencil to fit your
bushing.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

bondogaposis has shown the easiest to use. no set up just use it if you want use a round pencil in a hole to fit you don't have to fasten it in just hold the jig in one hand and with the tip of your finger over the top of a short pencil draw your line!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I confess I have never used or made a centerline marker.

I eyeball it and, setting a sliding square or marking gauge
make a mark from either edge. Then I split it by eye
with a pencil and reset my gauge to mark to that.

These are most useful.


----------

